# Hostas or Other Plants



## tranquilityandcalmness (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a small area outside the paddock that the goats are in that needs to have a couple of plants planted in it. The goats could potentially get to them but most likely will not but I would like to make sure I get something that isn't poisonous to them in case they do get access to it. It is a shaded area so I was thinking I would put a couple of hostas in it and all the articles I read didn't include hostas in the safe or poisonous categories. The only article I could find that called out hostas specifically is:

http://www.ehow.com/facts_7359008_hostas-poisonous-dogs_.html

Not sure how reliable this is. Anyone know about goats and hostas and/or anything else I could plant that would be good in the shade and safe for the goats.

Thank you fellow goat lovers!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What about pink *****willow shrubs? You can get them from Arbor day society.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine eat hostas whenever they think I don't want them to. ;-) So far, no harm. Here's another list of good/bad plants. But many of the plants on the toxic list are only a problem if they chow down on a LOT of them. Mine even ate rhodadendron without a problem. Although we have since uprooted and disposed of the shrub Just in case.

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I just love that it blocks out the word *****willow.  lol!!


----------



## tranquilityandcalmness (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes, very risky word there with the ***** willow. I had to at least try it. Thank you for your replies. I think I will give the hostas a try. We have two large goats (about 150 lbs. each) and there will be three hosta plants so from what I'm hearing that probably wouldn't be enough to harm them.


----------



## tranquilityandcalmness (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't google pink ***** willow. You've been warned.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, dang. Now I can't google it because I don't know what it is!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wait, I get it! Never mind...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

tranquilityandcalmness said:


> Don't google pink ***** willow. You've been warned.


Just had to didn't you :ROFL:


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

:rofl:


----------

